
Nominet launches IoT system for the visually impaired - 500and4
http://www.nominet.uk/nominet-launches-free-iot-solution-help-sensory-cognitive-impairments/
======
brudgers
Related _How to Build Your Own Smart IOT Buttons_ on the development blog:

[http://www.nominet.uk/researchblog/how-to-build-your-own-
sma...](http://www.nominet.uk/researchblog/how-to-build-your-own-smart-iot-
buttons/)

